# How much is your max bench press



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think maxing out is a good ideal cause you could really hurt yourself man


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

160....but I'm recovering from a chest injury (tried pushing a car out of a ditch, girl put car in drive instead of reverse, you get the idea).


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ouch 94...anyways

I would calculate about 225 would be my max. And I wish about 175 right now.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Max lift = 155

My weight = 120


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

180 lbs. bench, 175 weigh-in.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

can't bench more than 150lbs now because of 3 broken collarbones from hockey

Doc's orders


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

havent lifted in ages because of my broken forearm and recovery. last time i tried max i did 140, i'm 135. but i never really maxed much, just repped around 115-120 cos im a skinny ass.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Just maxed out tonight, I hit 255 twice, second one spotted.







I weigh 130 lbs.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Dont know what my max on bench is right now. I have ripped ligaments pretty seriously doing 1 rep maxes so needless to say I dont do them anymore. I can rep 100lb dumbells for 10 reps though. Weigh 175.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

killfishygo said:


> Just maxed out tonight, I hit 255 twice, second one spotted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty motherfuckin impressive for only weighing 130lbs. Almost on the edge of impossible.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I would say 200 LBS.
not bad for an old guy...


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

in high school when i used to lift i did 230 and i weigh 200 but now who knows havent tried my max in a while.


----------



## brybenn (Feb 27, 2004)

i weigh 130 n my max was 180 be4 i broke my elbow biking

i worked wit a guy that can bench 700lbs
he has the canadian record at 655 n is in the world benchpress thing
his name is shawn ohallaran think i spelled it rite
i think hes 290lbs


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

A warning. This is not for the faint of heart.

This is why I'll never try to max out


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

235 lbs last set 3 reps; weight 185
I don't try to max out because I workout alone.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

320
weight= about 290


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

most I ever did was 325 I believe when I weighed around 215

Now I weigh around 205 with low body fat % and could care less how much I bench. Max benching is nothing but an ego exercise


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

No idead what my max is, I train by myself so I can't max out.

-off topic, but Sheriff Freak, that gif in your pic is hilarious







.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> most I ever did was 325 I believe when I weighed around 215
> 
> Now I weigh around 205 with low body fat % and could care less how much I bench. Max benching is nothing but an ego exercise
> [snapback]1010857[/snapback]​


I completely agree. When I was 22-23 I got 415 up at a bodyweight of 226. It was around that time that I developed elbow tendonitis as well, and now at the ripe old age of 30 the elbow problems continue to bother me (although I don't lift nearly as heavy as I used to)....







Moral of the story is that ego lifting will only hurt you in the long run.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

weigh 170, bench 275 max...

130 benching 255 cant be possible... how tall?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> I would say 200 LBS.
> not bad for an old guy...
> [snapback]1010757[/snapback]​


hahaha, "old guy"

ur not old...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> weigh 170, bench 275 max...
> 
> 130 benching 255 cant be possible... how tall?
> [snapback]1010906[/snapback]​


Very possible. Not easy, but possible. Apperently there was a 163 lb guy benching about 600 lbs at the Arnold classic (I think thats what it's called).


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

120 donno


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

i dont max either but ill get up to 315 for about 4-5 reps, i weigh about 185


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > weigh 170, bench 275 max...
> ...


163?!?!?! AT 600 LBS?!?!?


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

only on the internet would every single person tell you that they can bench more than they weigh. most average people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ill post a pic of me doing it...:nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> Almost every single person who's ever been to the gym can bench more than they weigh. most extremely weak people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.
> [snapback]1010944[/snapback]​


I've made some corrections for you


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Right now I weigh 170 and I'm weak and fat. I'd prob tear a peck if I tried more than 125. I've maxed out 215 about 6 years ago. I weighed 155 at that time.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every single person who's ever been to the gym can bench more than they weigh. most extremely weak people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.
> ...


thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL, I've been lifting on and off for 5-6 years. I don't see any numbers on here that are too hard to beleive, except for the 130-255 one. Thats the only one that could be hard for some people to fathom.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

its just that at 130, you are only skin and bones.... unless you are 5'...


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> [snapback]1010544[/snapback]​


I press 100 kg 6 times after 3 series with cumulated(?) weight.

Bodyweight is 77 kg







at the moment, normaly about 81.

I`m about 1,95 in hight.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

weight in kg?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If someone can't bench more then their weight then they obviously are out of shape or not properly prepared.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I shy away from Maxing-out since I have a track record of shoulder injuries every time I go for my Max.

I work out with 220lbs right now, so max would be like 240? I don't really care.

I weigh 160lbs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> If someone can't bench more then their weight then they obviously are out of shape or not properly prepared.
> [snapback]1011017[/snapback]​


Or injured. I weigh 205, it's been about a year since I could bench more than my weight.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

prdemon said:


> i dont max either but ill get up to 315 for about 4-5 reps, i weigh about 185
> [snapback]1010932[/snapback]​


Hows that new Bench working out Prdemon.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> weight in kg?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a place where people still use kg's... It's called the rest of the world


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

about 5 years ago I weighed about 158 lbs and pressed 255 3 times

Currently I am not as dedicted to lifting and weigh about 147 lbs, I can bench about 215 once.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > weight in kg?
> ...


well i was not bashing that... just that it is funny how you guys factor out gravity... that is all...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


I was just messing with you... Otherwise I'd have used a different smilie


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh.... well of course you were... i knew that :rasp:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i train with 50kg (110lbs), but my max work out is 70kg (150lbs) i did a few reps with that. i weigh around 68kg (149lbs)


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haven't worked out in like 123,412,353,532,523 years. my sophmore year in highschool i could bench 185 and weighed 160, was 16 at the time. now im 18 weigh 175 and bench about 160







, haha yeah i've become lazy as hell. my brother in his senior year about 6 years ago, max bench was 350, that was before the in thing to do was take supplments and sh*t. he was all real.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

HighOctane said:


> If someone can't bench more then their weight then they obviously are out of shape or not properly prepared.
> [snapback]1011017[/snapback]​


oh yeah high octane that is wayyyyyyyyyyyy off. more then half the world can't bench their weight. that doesn't mean anyhting at all. people that run track usually can't bench their weight casue they don't need ot work out their arms, only their legs, and they are more in shape then anyone who benches.

J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

most track people I knew in HS could bench their own weight as you need upper body strength to run as well as lower...


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

im 154ish lbs and i can press 101% of my body weight but thats all i know as the press i use is on a machine witch tops out at that but i can do 3 sets of 10reps on that setting so i could prob do more.

its all done by pullies and %'s 19 different workouts in 1 machine all worked around your own weight so as you get bigger you lift more


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> its just that at 130, you are only skin and bones.... unless you are 5'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah. i find it REAAALLY hard to believe that someone 5 pounds less than me can bench 255 lbs. because anyone that's seen me knows that i'm pretty slim @ 5'7. so someone remotely close to my height and 5 lbs lighter...that's like no muscle at all. i hate to be a naysayer, but this is one that i can't really believe. but hey, ya never know.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

inked82 said:


> im 154ish lbs and i can press 101% of my body weight but thats all i know as the press i use is on a machine witch tops out at that but i can do 3 sets of 10reps on that setting so i could prob do more.
> 
> its all done by pullies and %'s 19 different workouts in 1 machine all worked around your own weight so as you get bigger you lift more
> 
> ...


i thought i was super strong on the machines because i could press like 160 pounds when i first gave lifting a try. then, when i hit the actual freeweights i realized that i couldn't even do my own body weight. machines are deceiving and not as good as the freeweights.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > its just that at 130, you are only skin and bones.... unless you are 5'...
> ...


there are people who are exceptionally strong and don't weight a lot. a lot of how much you weigh depends on your bone structure


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i would probably agree with that, jewelz, but man, 255 is alot of weight for a 130# dood...

my roommate was 145 lbs and 5'8.... COULD NOT BENCH anything... all of the weight was in his bones alone... he was asian (which I assume small bones)... He was going to the gym with me for over a year. He never got over 135 # reps...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


yeah, and people have different muscle densities too. i'm not sayin it ain't possible. just really hard to swallow.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Shorter people don't need to move the weight very far either. My gf is only 5', and squated around 260 in highschool. She weighs maybe 115 at most. The same applies for benching, they don't need to move very far to lock out.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I weigh about 140-145 and I do 5 reps of 255 on my last set. Never tried to max out yet.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

im 5'4"... I know what you mean with the height... but unless this guy is 4'8... i dont see it happening...


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

bench=315 my weight=245ish


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every single person who's ever been to the gym can bench more than they weigh. most extremely weak people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.
> ...


i totally agree. but the key words you wrote were "who's ever been to the gym". i dont think most people go to a gym? i am personally over at my schools weight room 3 times a week, and i dont see more than 200 different people in there. there are atleast 20k at my school i think.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

most peeps DO NOT go to their HS gym... they go to an outside gym, like bally's or 24


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> ...


yeah, but you have to assume this thread was made for people that do train and do visit the gym. I mean if you've never even been to the gym, chances are you won't even know how much you can bench and wouldn't even be replying to this thread


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

max= 300lbs

weight=165


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Good point, you don't really know how much you bench unless you lift weights (duh, you need weights to tell how much you can lift). PEople that KNOW their bench, generally lift.


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


i suppose so, youll have to forgive me... its finals week, my brain is basically mush.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> only on the internet would every single person tell you that they can bench more than they weigh. most average people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.
> [snapback]1010944[/snapback]​


I agree. The first page is full of B.S (didnt bother reading further)

--Dan


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > If someone can't bench more then their weight then they obviously are out of shape or not properly prepared.
> ...


THis is true and false at the same time

Ive been running track for a while now and im currently squatting in the mid 300's havent maxed out yet...

BUt for chest i have nothing. I am a sprinter and a big focus isnt upper body but it helps. I weight 180 and can only bench 170.

Upper body is a contributer to a runner....long distance no , but a sprinter yes!

IF you knew the proper form it takes to sprint and win races you know that your upperbody helps you out alot and after a race not only your legs are sore your arms are also


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

being able to do more than own your own body weight is a pretty big feat as far as im concerned, and i garuntee you the majority of people can not do their own weight on bench.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

probably true... but again... this thread is directed to peeps that weightlift


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Senior year in HS I benched 315 and weighed 185. Now I weigh 265 and would be lucky to get even my own bodyweight up.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

l2ob said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > HighOctane said:
> ...


im also a runner. i live in georgia and run the peachtree road race every 4th of july, it's the biggest 10k race in the world. it sucks and is cool at the same time. after the 911 bombing there were these 3 firemen running it in their firemen suits, it was crazy but they did it the whole way while holding the american flag.

J-Rod


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i think that the fatter you are the harder it is to do your own weight on the bench. i can max out at about 235 and i weigh about 240. im kind of a fatty but i can squat 405 which isn't too bad i think. its 10 pounds of the record at my school.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> im also a runner. i live in georgia and run the peachtree road race every 4th of july, it's the biggest 10k race in the world. it sucks and is cool at the same time. after the 911 bombing there were these 3 firemen running it in their firemen suits, it was crazy but they did it the whole way while holding the american flag.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1011427[/snapback]​


Is that race near Ft. Benning?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

4cmob said:


> being able to do more than own your own body weight is a pretty big feat as far as im concerned, and i garuntee you the *majority of people *can not do their own weight on bench.
> [snapback]1011416[/snapback]​


majority of people who have never seen the inside of a gym - yes


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > im also a runner. i live in georgia and run the peachtree road race every 4th of july, it's the biggest 10k race in the world. it sucks and is cool at the same time. after the 911 bombing there were these 3 firemen running it in their firemen suits, it was crazy but they did it the whole way while holding the american flag.
> ...


no, it is in atlanta georgia.

J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > being able to do more than own your own body weight is a pretty big feat as far as im concerned, and i garuntee you the *majority of people *can not do their own weight on bench.
> ...


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I bench pressed a gallon bottle of captain morgan's last night.

To cool down I took a brisk jog from my couch to the bed.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > being able to do more than own your own body weight is a pretty big feat as far as im concerned, and i garuntee you the *majority of people *can not do their own weight on bench.
> ...


Lots of people go to the gym, and can't lift their own weight. I would love see some videos of these people saying they lift twice thier own weight.

I prefer running.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 4cmob said:
> ...


Fine, let me rephrase that. The majority of people that go to the gym and spend a good portion of their time lifting weights. Of course, I don't mean that some grandma who goes to the gym 5 days a week to do senior citizen water aerobics in the pool can bench twice her own weight


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i can bench 100 lbs more than I weigh...:nod:

and Im 65 y/o


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

The funny thing about that though, is that I lift a lot fo weights, but cant bench my weight. What I can do, is run fast, for a long time, lift heavy weights for a longer period of time. I have many toned muscles, instead of just a few.

--Dan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well if you cant bench more than you weigh, you either dont eat right, or you dont train right...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well if you cant bench more than you weigh, you either dont eat right, or you dont train right...
> [snapback]1011476[/snapback]​


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well if you cant bench more than you weigh, you either dont eat right, or you dont train right...
> [snapback]1011476[/snapback]​


no direspect but to me that is bullshit, if we were talking about squats or deadlift id agree


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

weight jumps between 205 to 220 sh*t the lightest ive been i think it was last year for about two months was 195







and max out any where from 375 to 400 pending if i got laid the night before or not







but i dont max out often doesnt make a diffrence usually only when my buddies start talking sh*t.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

NO, it is FACT... you are not serious about weights if you cannot bench more than you weigh...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

4cmob said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > well if you cant bench more than you weigh, you either dont eat right, or you dont train right...
> ...














Liquid said:


> weight jumps between 205 to 220 sh*t the lightest ive been i think it was last year for about two months was 195
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Ladies and gentlemen, start your egos!"

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you have been working out with weights for a good period of time and can not bench your own weight, you either:

a) spend too little time benching
b) spend too much time benching
c) don't eat right
d) have horrible genetics
e) don't train hard


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

just go to your gym, and ask around, you will see that most can...

if you were a female... i could understandnot benching more than you weigh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 4cmob said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


Dont make me pull out my internet bench number/weight. I weigh 180 and bench 700lb!







j/k yall


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

well, im off to the weight room and then to my spanish final. squat day... gonna kill me


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Azeral said:


> I bench pressed a gallon bottle of captain morgan's last night.
> 
> To cool down I took a brisk jog from my couch to the bed.
> 
> ...












J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> If you have been working out with weights for a good period of time and can not bench your own weight, you either:
> 
> a) spend too little time benching
> b) spend too much time benching
> ...


and that is with giving a freebie (d)


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> just go to your gym, and ask around, you will see that most can...
> 
> if you were a female... i could understandnot benching more than you weigh
> [snapback]1011495[/snapback]​


dude, I've actually seein girls benching more than they weigh, and they weren't all the scary masculine-looking female bodybuilders - most looked like regular chicks


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > 4cmob said:
> ...


i have been thinking the same exact thing dannyboy.

J-Rod


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> NO, it is FACT... you are not serious about weights if you cannot bench more than you weigh...
> [snapback]1011489[/snapback]​


Well I got my workout schedule from my uncle, Joe Kenny, head trainer for Canadian Wrestling Commitee a few years back (went to the Olympics with them), head trainer also at Brock University and had a major in Kinesiology (sp?). He says what you can bench doesnt matter, because it's a bunch of muscles you will almost never use. It's a "show lift".

So how much can you leg press? Or how long can you go on the rowing machine, with how many meters per minute? Benching is in now way a show of how well you are trained when it comes to weights.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > NO, it is FACT... you are not serious about weights if you cannot bench more than you weigh...
> ...


dude, if you don't care about benching or think benching doesn't matter ( which I actually somewhat agree with), why are you even arguing about this ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > just go to your gym, and ask around, you will see that most can...
> ...


yeah i have seen it too... some are pretty HOT! but most cannot... because that is something that they usually do not train hard at...

my wife can bench 95... i think its perfect for her!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

benching is not all show, its good to do... maxing may not be...

I usually bench (or incline) first then hit free weights


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > NO, it is FACT... you are not serious about weights if you cannot bench more than you weigh...
> ...


Whoever says the bench doesnt know sh*t. There was countless times when I was playing football and i thought to myself, "there was no way I could have blocked that guy if i hadnt been benching so much."

Legpress--about 900+ lb

rowing machine, never tried it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Fido, that is one of the rare occasions in a sport where you will use the same muscles.

He does know sh*t. A major isn't something which is created out of thin air.

Nice legpress~!

A rowing machine is a must for people into sports!

--Dan


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Really easy to back your claims up guys. Almost all digital cameras have a movie mode. Just upload it to putfile.com.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I did that already channa.


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> most I ever did was 325 I believe when I weighed around 215
> 
> Now I weigh around 205 with low body fat % and could care less how much I bench. Max benching is nothing but an ego exercise
> [snapback]1010857[/snapback]​


Funny you mention that maxing is an ego thing yet you mention you have *LOW BODY FAT* even though nobody asked or is even talking about body fat percentage.

What makes it an ego thing to max every few months to see if you've made progress? I'm sure there are people that love to max to show off but thats not everyone.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

stinkyfish said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > most I ever did was 325 I believe when I weighed around 215
> ...


You seen the size of Jewlez? Trust the man knows what he is talking about .


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

clicky click


hyphen said:


> inked82 said:
> 
> 
> > im 154ish lbs and i can press 101% of my body weight but thats all i know as the press i use is on a machine witch tops out at that but i can do 3 sets of 10reps on that setting so i could prob do more.
> ...


i use it most days and ive put on 1/2 a stone since valentinesday
but its hard fukin work on this machine as i couldnt even lift level 12 when i 1st tryed and now im on level 15 (top setting)My Webpage clicky click


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> stinkyfish said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


ok its an ego thing. If a 200 lb guy starts to work out and maxes to see where hes at and does 130 lbs its a HUGE ego thing. Talk about ego maniac!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

stinkyfish said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > most I ever did was 325 I believe when I weighed around 215
> ...


just to give an idea how much I weigh - there's sloppy weight or hard weight, right ?

When I weighed 215 it was sloppy

What makes it an ego thing is it surves no valuable purpose ( unless you are an aspiring powerlifter ) and you can injure yourself.

Let me ask you - how long have you been training ? My guess is it's not very long. When I first started all I cared about was my bench


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i weigh 158
i bench 225


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

it's true that a lot of people can't bench their own weight, although i wouldn't say "most average people." most people who don't regularly lift weights aren't able to.



Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> its just that at 130, you are only skin and bones.... unless you are 5'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 5'7", I'm thin but no skin and bones here



hyphen said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > its just that at 130, you are only skin and bones.... unless you are 5'...
> ...


Just because you have no muscle at all, doesn't mean others are like you









BTW, why is 255 for someone weighing 130 so hard to believe?
There was a little boy weighing 80 pounds who could lift 240 pounds







I believe they called him "Little Hercules"


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > NO, it is FACT... you are not serious about weights if you cannot bench more than you weigh...
> ...


i agree, the lifts you mentioned are much more beneficial than bench. when i was lifting today i saw the funniest thing. some guy with a big upper body had the tinniest legs, they looked like toothpicks. i cant beleive he had shorts on, itd be shorts 24/7/365 for me.


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> only on the internet would every single person tell you that they can bench more than they weigh. most average people cant do their own weight, every single one of us must be body builders up in here.
> [snapback]1010944[/snapback]​


Yep, you are right. Thats why piranha-fury rocks, we have the muscle bound Piranhas w/ teeth, and the muscle bound members. 
Hey wait a minute I did not know all of us here are bodybuilders, I thought we are just a bunch of fish geeks.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

my max would be 225. Im working in the 175-185 area. I weight 185.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

killfishygo said:


> it's true that a lot of people can't bench their own weight, although i wouldn't say "most average people." most people who don't regularly lift weights aren't able to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still hard to believe... i gotta see a pic of you...


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> killfishygo said:
> 
> 
> > it's true that a lot of people can't bench their own weight, although i wouldn't say "most average people." most people who don't regularly lift weights aren't able to.
> ...


For your info, that little hercules had bench press like 160 lbs on TV, but they were always saying he could bench press 240 but they he never did, only in his dreams.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

and that is a freak of nature... no other 80lb kid can bench 160lb...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I maxed out last night and put 5 dime pieces down for the count .


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm wondering if all you guys a doing free weight, with just the bar and weight or if some are using a machine of some sorts.

I'm around 240lbs and can't bench more then 180lbs, but I can curl some sh*t. Never been able to bench, even when I worked out every day.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

max is 245 and i weigh 160 lbs.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WebHostExpert said:


> I'm wondering if all you guys a doing free weight, with just the bar and weight or if some are using a machine of some sorts.
> 
> I'm around 240lbs and can't bench more then 180lbs, but I can curl some sh*t. Never been able to bench, even when I worked out every day.
> [snapback]1012914[/snapback]​


you are probably eating wrong... i was doing 185 3rd year in HS...


----------

